# is this book still relevant?



## tenchu (May 8, 2019)

Hi all,
I have came across a book today on amazon and after seeing the contents thought I might give some of the activities in it a go. However judging by the date of publication I suspect some of the material in it is dated. Has anyone here read or heard of it? and if so would it still be safe for me to use i.e. is the material in it still relevant and (relatively) up to date?

Building a server with FreeBSD7: a modular approach. by Bryan Hong

Regards,
Nick


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 8, 2019)

Since FreeBSD 7.0 was released 11 years ago, I would suspect some would be dated, too.


----------



## vermaden (May 8, 2019)

Just use *Absolute FreeBSD - 3rd Edition* - its up-to-date and its better book overall.


----------



## hukadan (May 8, 2019)

See here for a list of IT books related to BSD (and most of them FreeBSD) by the author of *Absolute FreeBSD*.


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2019)

It's probably still quite useful, albeit a bit dated. If you can get a cheap copy. Reading the introduction most still seems to be usable. Basic admin tasks are still largely the same. The same is true for ports management, although internal details have changed significantly the way you actually use the ports system is also largely the same. All the applications that are mentioned are still available, but they're going to be a couple of versions ahead, so some details may not apply here. The overall picture, how to set up Apache, PHP, MySQL hasn't changed much, just the specifics of the configuration files.


----------

